# Handling wild spiders? (none dangerous)



## woodbomb (Sep 29, 2014)

Im sorry if this is the wrong section,and i know im gonna get alot of hate for this but i was just wondering if handling wild spiders like house spiders orb weavers etc. none dangerous ones is a bad thing? i have around 5-10 spiders in the cornors of my portch on any given night and i like to watch them make there webs, is it a bad thing if i try to touch or handle a spider while its on its web? And if it means anything im very gentle.


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 29, 2014)

And the reason you'd want to touch them is...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysteryavic (Sep 29, 2014)

What he said, I cant figure it out ether.


----------



## woodbomb (Sep 29, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> And the reason you'd want to touch them is...


There is no reason outside of just fascination.. is it really that bad?


----------



## Spepper (Sep 29, 2014)

It's not really "bad" per se, you just run the risk of getting bitten which would be a bit of a shock even if they aren't that dangerous.  If you really are going to do it, let the spider crawl onto you by itself so it doesn't feel like it's not going somewhere it doesn't want to.  Also keep in mind it is probably a bit stressful on the spider in question.


----------



## Beary Strange (Sep 29, 2014)

woodbomb said:


> There is no reason outside of just fascination.. is it really that bad?


Well it causes undue stress--even the most docile jumper seems to really dislike the feel of human skin. And honestly, the orb weavers will probably bail as soon as you attempt to touch them. But assuming you don't apply pressure, ie.no squishing, no grabbing, etc., no it won't hurt them. I've held a few of my trues and by held, what I really mean is allowed to walk around on my hand/my person. I find it more rewarding and enjoyable to just watch them work though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LythSalicaria (Sep 29, 2014)

There are certain situations in which one might be inclined to handle - for example I found a little jumper chilling on my car yesterday when I was about to go do errands. I coaxed him to jump on to my hand and then released him in my veggie garden.  Figured the little dude would be happier and safer there.

Edit: I'm an idiot. Cupping is a far safer method for both parties when relocating wild spiders.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Sep 29, 2014)

I wouldn't really hold an orb weaver, they just plop to the ground and that may be dangerous for the spider if it lands the wrong way. Wolf spiders on the other hand, sometimes I go outside and look for interesting ones to keep and I gently pick them up and put them in a container to keep. I handle jumpers sometimes, its fun to watch them jump from hand to hand, I always let them go afterwards where I found them though.


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 29, 2014)

woodbomb said:


> There is no reason outside of just fascination.. is it really that bad?



It can be.  That's how you can wind up with a nick name like 'stumpy.'  The world is not there for you to touch and fondle.  Many animals and plants can hurt wandering hands when they invade their space.  Regardless of your intentions, wildlife usually isn't interested in hands-on situations.  As far as they know, you're a big ugly predator; expect them to act accordingly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Sep 29, 2014)

I really do get the vibe that SOME spiders actually seem moreso curious rather than stressed.  Go easy on the handling, though- too much is actually bad for a spider's health.  They're simply not meant to move around continuously.


----------



## goodoldneon (Sep 29, 2014)

Meanwhile, in an alternate dimension, on another board, spiders are discussing whether or not it is acceptable to approach and maybe even walk on humans. 

The general consensus is, they don't like it - at all. It appears to stress them out.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## cold blood (Sep 29, 2014)

goodoldneon said:


> Meanwhile, in an alternate dimension, on another board, spiders are discussing whether or not it is acceptable to approach and maybe even walk on humans.
> 
> The general consensus is, they don't like it - at all. It appears to stress them out.


hahahahahahaha


----------



## EulersK (Sep 29, 2014)

At my old home, during my last few months there (which was during the spring), there was a massive orb weaver that would make an absolutely stunning web every night. Rather than handling it, I would feed the little guy - I just threw a spare large cricket into its web and watch it go to town. Much more satisfying than handling, in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Snark (Sep 30, 2014)

They aren't stressed and are being used to teach children about nature, but it's reasonably certain they would rather be doing something else somewhere else and this is imposing on their good graces. Rude and presumptuous on the part of the humans. As it turned out the lower one was preggo and ready to pop. She laid eggs the next night and abandoned them, probably because of the disturbance.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Sep 30, 2014)

goodoldneon said:


> Meanwhile, in an alternate dimension, on another board, spiders are discussing whether or not it is acceptable to approach and maybe even walk on humans.
> 
> The general consensus is, they don't like it - at all. It appears to stress them out.


LOL i would've lol'd harder if it were giant spiders discussing how handling humans stresses us out.  I'm picturing an aphonopelma pinch-grabbing me


----------

